
RIAA Spent $64 Million On Threats Netting Just $1.4 Million - shrikant
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/RIAA-Spent-64-Million-On-Threats-Netting-Just-14-Million-109366
======
frognibble
The RIAA's goal is to scare people away from sharing. The goal is not to make
money from lawsuits.

~~~
bediger
All that observation does is move the question slightly, from "Did the ROI on
the litigation make sense?" to "Did the cost of the litigation scare off $64
million worth of file sharing?"

It's pretty clear that the ROI on their litigation did NOT make sense. It also
seems unlikely to me that they got $64 million worth of "scare" from the
litigation either. But I'm not an RIAA member.

